# looking for autobahn sign as wallpaper?



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

can anybody point me to the right place? i tried googling in the image section "autobahn sign" and came up with tiny pics. looking for something to fill entire desktop screen with one big autobahn sign (circle with diagonal lines). thanks, send my way if u have it


----------



## BringsMeWomen (Jan 10, 2006)

govtec said:


> can anybody point me to the right place? i tried googling in the image section "autobahn sign" and came up with tiny pics. looking for something to fill entire desktop screen with one big autobahn sign (circle with diagonal lines). thanks, send my way if u have it


Might not be what you are looking for but this is a sign on the autobahn:


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

i was looking for the no speed limit sign. like beewang's avatar. i guess i'll make one myself


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)




----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

thanks but i need a bigger one to fit my 15 inch screen on the desktop background. the ones posted so far are only 2x2 inch size.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

I found them with a google search, maybe the source would be better direct.


----------



## ///M Rakete (Apr 1, 2002)

govtec said:


> can anybody point me to the right place? i tried googling in the image section "autobahn sign" and came up with tiny pics. looking for something to fill entire desktop screen with one big autobahn sign (circle with diagonal lines). thanks, send my way if u have it


For the "End of speed restriction" sign...

http://automobilemag.com/in_gear/0512_in_gear_01_900.jpg

For the "Autobahn" sign...

http://automobilemag.com/in_gear/0512_in_gear_02_900.jpg

Enjoy.


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

5 Rakete said:


> For the "End of speed restriction" sign...
> 
> http://automobilemag.com/in_gear/0512_in_gear_01_900.jpg
> 
> ...


thanks dude!! exactly what i was looking for:thumbup:


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Again, my size was inadequate


----------



## govtec (Jul 20, 2005)

lao270 said:


> Again, my size was inadequate


yes, 2 inches will not cut it in this day and age! :rofl:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Might not be what you are looking for but this is a sign on the autobahn:


 You know the double meaning of "Ausfahrt"... Funeral...:rofl: We used to joke about that all the time...:thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Might not be what you are looking for but this is a sign on the autobahn:


 You know the double meaning of "Ausfahrt"... Funeral...:rofl: We used to joke about that all the time...:thumbup:


----------



## MG67 (Aug 19, 2003)

BringsMeWomen said:


> Might not be what you are looking for but this is a sign on the autobahn:


 You know the double meaning of "Ausfahrt"... Funeral...:rofl: We used to joke about that all the time...:thumbup:


----------

